# Taking the MD Depth and Currently reviewing MERM; ?



## CASADOCS (Feb 1, 2011)

I am planning on taking the MD depth, anyone have pointers as to what to MERM T/F nad HVAC chapters/portions to review for the breadth portion? Which other chapters houd I either skip or skim in general? I need to work out my study schedule and plan of attack. Any inputs would be definitely appreciated.

BTW, any used T/F and HVAC SMS booklets that anyone wants to sell me?


----------



## MadDawg (Feb 1, 2011)

CASADOCS said:


> I am planning on taking the MD depth, anyone have pointers as to what to MERM T/F nad HVAC chapters/portions to review for the breadth portion? Which other chapters houd I either skip or skim in general? I need to work out my study schedule and plan of attack. Any inputs would be definitely appreciated.
> BTW, any used T/F and HVAC SMS booklets that anyone wants to sell me?



The intro section to the MERM gives a pretty good indication of what's worth reviewing and what's worth skipping. I think there's a table or something like that shows a suggested outline for a study class...


----------

